# Opinions on new Shiawassee boat



## Jack_Bandit (Oct 31, 2010)

A buddy and I are in the market for a new duck boat. It will be used primarily for hunting Shiawassee. We have a chainsaw winch and 20 hp mud motor from our previous boat, so we're all set there. What we are looking for is something in the range of 14/15 foot long and preferably a 42 inch or wider boat. We have looked at the Tracker Grizzly 1448 and we were impressed.

My question to those who hunt the flats regularly and have knowledge of these boats is what are your thoughts on brand, width and length, features, etc.

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Jack_Bandit said:


> A buddy and I are in the market for a new duck boat. It will be used primarily for hunting Shiawassee. We have a chainsaw winch and 20 hp mud motor from our previous boat, so we're all set there. What we are looking for is something in the range of 14/15 foot long and preferably a 42 inch or wider boat. We have looked at the Tracker Grizzly 1448 and we were impressed.
> 
> My question to those who hunt the flats regularly and have knowledge of these boats is what are your thoughts on brand, width and length, features, etc.
> 
> Any info is appreciated.


the wider you go the worse it gets. i had a go-devil 20hp on a 14/36 and it was pretty good. you throw that on a wider boat than a 42 and your gonna be a barge.

dunno your price range but a 1542 war eagle with a 23hp is one of the best boats i've been in on the flats.


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

I would recommend the tracker grizzly. It's not too wide and displaces the weight perfectly. I've hunted the managed areas for 20 some years and that boat with a 20hp+ mud motor is the ticket! Its got all the room you could dream of and the durability to back it up.


----------



## ifishmich69 (Aug 8, 2011)

You can get a 1542 tracker for about $1000. They're pretty nice boats for the money.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

48" is to wide for shi. I run a 1542 and that is as wide as i would go...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

CMUBASEBALL said:


> I would recommend the tracker grizzly. It's not too wide and displaces the weight perfectly. I've hunted the managed areas for 20 some years and that boat with a 20hp+ mud motor is the ticket! Its got all the room you could dream of and the durability to back it up.


tracker grizzly is awesome boat...we agree there. but if you think a 20hp is ideal on a 48" boat, then you really need to see how good that 20hp goes on narrower boat. on a 48" it will be a barge. barge meaning a slow turd. it will get you from A to B and you won't have to walk, but when a longer/narrower boat goes by with a smaller motor you'll be kinda pissed about it.


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

Longer and narrower... Like a canoe right . I think my group may be the one of few who still uses a canoe and pulls it by hand. i did see a canoe out there last year with a mud motor on it, think i would be a little nervous to try that one out


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

ojynnad20 said:


> Longer and narrower... Like a canoe right . I think my group may be the one of few who still uses a canoe and pulls it by hand. i did see a canoe out there last year with a mud motor on it, think i would be a little nervous to try that one out
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





Flat back canoe is the best.. Big boats might be nice for hauling gear, but you still have to hide those barges, and not knock down 15 rows in the process..


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ojynnad20 said:


> Longer and narrower... Like a canoe right . I think my group may be the one of few who still uses a canoe and pulls it by hand. i did see a canoe out there last year with a mud motor on it, think i would be a little nervous to try that one out
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i agree. i love my grumman and its my main flats boat.


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

Plus there is no wait to walk across the hulien road bridge HAH


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## finaddict2 (Jan 30, 2012)

All the post on here are completely correct and should be taken into consideration. I have a 25 H.P Go Devil on a 1648 Lowe and with just two guys it pushes 17 to 18 mph when its running top notch. Thats not even with gear. I would go with a 1436 or 1442 max. 

(Also, don't worry guys, i don't plan on taking that boat to Shiawasse  )


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

Another thing to consider is whatever boat you decide on make sure you can pull it over the dike the old fashion way... That would suck being couple of dikes back in the big corn and have your winch break..


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KrossJr said:


> Another thing to consider is whatever boat you decide on make sure you can pull it over the dike the old fashion way... That would suck being couple of dikes back in the big corn and have your winch break..


if its a mud motor, won't be any old fashion pulling going on. 

if its any consolation, as long as your not the last one over the dike, its usually pretty easy to find someone to spin their boat around and winch pull you over with theirs. I've pulled a lot of guys outa the flats that way.


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if its a mud motor, won't be any old fashion pulling going on.
> 
> if its any consolation, as long as your not the last one over the dike, its usually pretty easy to find someone to spin their boat around and winch pull you over with theirs. I've pulled a lot of guys outa the flats that way.



You have never been the only party in a field? Relying on others is not always and option. Just saying have a plan b on getting your rig out..


Hows a mud motor going to get you over a dike????


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

KrossJr said:


> You have never been the only party in a field? Relying on others is not always and option. Just saying have a plan b on getting your rig out..
> 
> 
> Hows a mud motor going to get you over a dike????


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

bc21 said:


> 1854 Excel w/5500 Black death - YouTube





Not many dikes that small at Shiawassee....:lol:


Cool vid though...


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

KrossJr said:


> Not many dikes that small at Shiawassee....:lol:
> 
> 
> Cool vid though...


Might be a little tough hiding a 1854 boat in corn without destroying the entire zone, too


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KrossJr said:


> You have never been the only party in a field? Relying on others is not always and option. Just saying have a plan b on getting your rig out..
> 
> 
> Hows a mud motor going to get you over a dike????


my point was, once you bolt a mud motor on your not pulling that over a dike by hand no matter what you do...unless you got 8 guys with ya.

i've pulled many a stranded people over a dike....and yes i've been the only party in a unit and stranded (broke winch a few times, broke handle off my mud motor one time). unfortunately your only recourse when that happens is good friends and a cell phone. I happen to be local and theres a few of us who are on speed dial for those occasions.

on side note i should run a rescue service (dike insurance) where you call me and i bring out one of my extra winches to pop on your rig to get you in.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> my point was, once you bolt a mud motor on your not pulling that over a dike by hand no matter what you do...unless you got 8 guys with ya.
> 
> i've pulled many a stranded people over a dike....and yes i've been the only party in a unit and stranded (broke winch a few times, broke handle off my mud motor one time). unfortunately your only recourse when that happens is good friends and a cell phone. I happen to be local and theres a few of us who are on speed dial for those occasions.
> 
> on side note i should run a rescue service (dike insurance) where you call me and i bring out one of my extra winches to pop on your rig to get you in.


 
My saw died on me last year on the way out of 1-5...3 of us pulled my 1542 with 27hp kohler over the miller rd dike. The runners on the boat made it actually pretty easy, but a boat with out runners, we woulda been calling Dan B's rescue service for sure...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sthiede said:


> My saw died on me last year on the way out of 1-5...3 of us pulled my 1542 with 27hp kohler over the miller rd dike. The runners on the boat made it actually pretty easy, but a boat with out runners, we woulda been calling Dan B's rescue service for sure...


yah but having chris to anchor that tug a war isn't that fair. he's 2.5 manpower.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yah but having chris to anchor that tug a war isn't that fair. he's 2.5 manpower.


 
That s a pretty good point...didnt think of that...guess we had 4.5 guys then if you think of it that way


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

KrossJr said:


> Flat back canoe is the best.. Big boats might be nice for hauling gear, but you still have to hide those barges, and not knock down 15 rows in the process..


Haha doesnt stop most people


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

